# Pics of preggo girls



## Steph G (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a donkey that is VERY heavy in foal. She is huge and has been for quite a while. She was turned out with the Jack last year from June to September. She has been confirmed in foal by US so no false pregnancy here. She went from no bag to this over night:

This pic won't shrink for some reason so here is a link: http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii103/m...140/bag5-17.jpg

That was a month ago. She hasn't changed much since then, but here is a pic of her bag today:







Here is a picture of her profile view:






How much longer can she go? Can anyone post pics of their donkeys when they were really close to foaling?

edited to resize first photo.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 17, 2008)

I dont have pictures to share , sorry. But My friend has donkeys and his Jenette went over a year after the breeding. She looked very wide forever! I hope for your sake your girl delivers soon!


----------



## vetasst (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a couple of links of my Prego girl... look under "Happy Days"


----------



## Steph G (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like yours may go at the same time as mine. Their bellies definitely look the same. Candy's belly is down to her knees. From her flank area it drops straight down. She moves ever so slowly (takes a while for her to come up to eat) and has become less herd social. She is still friendly with me, but sometimes gets irritated when I check her bag.


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jun 17, 2008)

Our poor Lily was hugh before she delivered. The poor thing couldn't even lay down. I checked that poor donkeys bag for over a month when I first noticed a change. Finally the day before she delivered, her bag was the size of a handful and her nipple were hard and squatty. The next morning we had a baby donkey.

Hope she goes soon, let us all know what you have. We also like pictures/


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my... I feel so sorry for her.



But, that is how mine always look too before foaling..you just have to wonder how uncomfortable they must feel at that stage. I swear mine looked like the goodyear blimp when she walked...or I should say waddled.



I do have one question to ask you...are you having her hooves done by a professional farrier? She seems to have them trimmed more on a horse angle then a donkey should be. Donkeys are much more upright. (unless its just the pic, and if it is..I am sorry. ) GO thru some back post and you will see some other very preggo donkeys! I do think that Terri has a good post with pictures from about 2 yrs ago also. Cant wait to see baby pictures. Corinne


----------



## Steph G (Jun 17, 2008)

I tried doing searches, but came up with threads that had deleted photobucket photos. If you know of one can you post links to it?

Still no changes tonight. I'll keep you posted though.

As far as the feet, I'll have to check up on that.


----------



## minimule (Jun 18, 2008)

I always feel so sorry for the jennys I see that are so pregnant



. They look like they are going to explode. You did know that jennys carry for 12 months or more right?

There was a post just a few days ago about a pregnant jenny. The photo there looked like she was wider than she was tall.





I was thinking the same thing as Corrine on her feet though. Donkeys have a lot more heel than horses do. These aren't real good of his feet but maybe you can see what we're talking about on Kilroy.


----------



## Steph G (Jun 18, 2008)

I know they can carry up to 13 months and I thought she would probably go closer to July, but then she started to progress earlier. How long after they start to bag up do they usually go?


----------



## Steph G (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, the full moon didn't bring me a baby, but I did get progress. Here is her bag as of this morning:






She does NOT want to be messed with today. What do you all think?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 19, 2008)

Dont think it will happen tonight.(but then again some can change within hours!) To me it looks like she has a LITTLE bit to go yet, but she is making progress..her nipples are not filled and still sticking straight down... OH!



and it looks like the baby is getting into position. Wont be long.






Corinne


----------



## Steph G (Jun 22, 2008)

More progress! Her bag is HUGE now and her nipples are filled. Here's another pic:






Do you think she'll go this week? This will be five weeks since she started bagging up. I hope this will be the last change, so I can stop taking pics of her like this.

This pic is not this big in my photobucket account. I don't know why it's so big.


----------



## Steph G (Jun 22, 2008)

WE HAVE A BABY!!!

I think it is a dark grey with copper points and a boy. We were actually working on my barn when she started pacing and then went down. I can't believe she had him in the middle of the day much less with all of us out there within 50 yards of her. No help from us, he's in the process of trying to stand right now. I'll post pics soon.


----------

